# Did my homebrew shop rip me off?



## trustyrusty (21/5/15)

Coopers Wheat Beer + Wheat Dry Malt Mix 500 G (One that is made for wheat beers) = $33.00
just bank receipt....

Last time I was there Coopers IPA + Dry Malt mix 500 G + Glass cleaning (in a plastic container from bulk pack ) = $35.00 (Thought this was a lot but not sure of the price of cleaner)

Last time I looked in the window prices (when they were there) of kits where around 18.90 which is reasonable so malt around $14.00? For 500 G - that seems a KG price? Is that the right price - I would prefer to go to local shop but I dont want to pay more than if I bought online with postage...?

Just for those shop owners out there if you read - prices and receipts a good idea ....

Thanks


----------



## Major Arcana (21/5/15)

seems a bit pricey to me mate i think you have been stung!


----------



## 1974Alby (21/5/15)

Where are you located Trusty? Others on here may know of alternate local options!


----------



## panzerd18 (21/5/15)

I think its probably correct, just very expensive.

I like to support my local homebrew store, but if it became that expensive I would have to look elsewhere.


----------



## Droopy Brew (21/5/15)

KIts should be no more than $14-15 max. Malt no more that $10 per kg. Wheat malt is usually a bit pricier though.

But of course depends where you are. If you are in a remote small town then low turn over and transport costs will mean you pay more.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/5/15)

might have accidentally put the malt into the till twice. maybe give them a call and ask how much it would be for the same items..


----------



## panzerd18 (21/5/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> KIts should be no more than $14-15 max.


The Thomas Cooper kits are the premium line and are more expensive.


----------



## Droopy Brew (21/5/15)

I know. Standard kits at my local are 11-12, premiums about 14.


----------



## panzerd18 (21/5/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> I know. Standard kits at my local are 11-12, premiums about 14.


Thats amazing, considering Coopers Club members direct from Coopers are $14.25


----------



## sponge (21/5/15)

My local has both liquid and dried extract for around the $8-10/kg price (IIRC... has been a while since I've been in there for anything other than CO2), and they're normally quite pricey.

Sounds awfully suss being $28/kg, unless it was put through twice as suggested, but still reasonably expensive.


----------



## panzerd18 (21/5/15)

I think at my local homebrew store, 500grams of LDME is $8.90 and 1kg is $11.90.


----------



## Droopy Brew (21/5/15)

panzerd18 said:


> Thats amazing, considering Coopers Club members direct from Coopers are $14.25


You probably get additional freight charges to deliver to Neptune. .

I havent K&Kd for about a year so perhaps things have gone up a bit but certainly not $33 for a can and half a k of malt! Actually I just had a thought- I had been buying malt extracts for the year prior so yeah my pricing was probably a $1 or 2 out as kits cost a bit more.


----------



## Vini2ton (21/5/15)

Just question it next time you're in there. Probably a mistake, if not, ask them where their mask and gun is. Makes me realise how good and cheap BIAB is.


----------



## panzerd18 (21/5/15)

I would say max $26. Anything more is a blatant rip.


----------



## 5150 (21/5/15)

My lhbs also just tallies everything up and then tells you the total. The prices on his website are expensive, but he always seems to give a discount and throw in something. Very frustrating though, so I now drive to Barleyman for full bags and order online upto 25kgs and get it couriered for something like $11, which is cheaper than my tolls.


----------



## MastersBrewery (21/5/15)

5150,
mate next time I head across that way I'll let you know, I'll drag an order over from Absolute. But yeah with fuel and time I some times just bite it and use the local though ATM most stuff I need is bulk anyway so...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/5/15)

If prices aren't displayed that is a first warning, parking outside the premises in a prestige or luxury vehicle also a 'no no', having said that the easiest punter to rip off is one turning up in an old banger.


----------



## 5150 (21/5/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> 5150,
> mate next time I head across that way I'll let you know, I'll drag an order over from Absolute. But yeah with fuel and time I some times just bite it and use the local though ATM most stuff I need is bulk anyway so...


Thanks MastersBrewery, Very kind offer.


----------



## trustyrusty (22/5/15)

Thanks guys - got stung I reckon, I am outside a major city - nearest other store is 50 or 60 ks - new owner, perhaps he thinks people don't know what is going on...
I actually think home brewers probably read more websites than any other group of people... pretty disappointed - thought I would support local biz, I will contact them and let them know my feelings... cheers


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/5/15)

I wouldn't go burning your bridges just yet you will find a time when you have to use him, just query the prices when you do go in.


----------



## panzerd18 (22/5/15)

My homebrew store was a bit cheeky today. 

Bought a fresh wort kit. Went up to pay and the owner stuck a pack of US-05 to the container. Thought he was throwing it in for free as I never asked for it. Then I get home and look at the receipt and find I had paid for it. 

LOL


----------



## hellbent (23/5/15)

I was intrigued about Neptune and thinking maybe it was some small hickville town in NSW I googled "where is neptune" and it came up with this.............

" When Neptune and Earth line up on the same side of the sun, at their closest, they are only *2.7 billion miles* (4.3 billon kilometers) apart."..........

Jeez mate, personally I'd stick with your LHBS for 3 reasons

1: the freight on your online order would be astronomical (it costs me $12 for stuff to be delivered from Melbourne and thats just 100kms away)
2: the LHBS goods you get would be a lot fresher than ordering online, by the time you received them they would be all out of date.
3: If couriers here can't deliver 60ks away without a fuckup what hope would you have with a 4.3 billon kilometers delivery?

now could someome tell me WTFI neptune??


----------



## superstock (23/5/15)

hellbent said:


> I was intrigued about Neptune and thinking maybe it was some small hickville town in NSW I googled "where is neptune" and it came up with this.............
> 
> " When Neptune and Earth line up on the same side of the sun, at their closest, they are only *2.7 billion miles* (4.3 billon kilometers) apart."..........
> 
> ...


If it's where I think it is, it's a long swim to another HBS !


----------



## trustyrusty (25/5/15)

Hey Guys, what do you pay for a 1 KG #20 Malt, dextrose mix from your local HBS ? I was wrong - it was 1 KG but price is still high to me. Coopers BE 2 which is virtually the same mix is $7.20. I know maybe not exactly the same but double?


----------



## mckenry (25/5/15)

5150 said:


> My lhbs also just tallies everything up and then tells you the total. The prices on his website are expensive, but he always seems to give a discount and throw in something. Very frustrating though, so I now drive to Barleyman for full bags and order online upto 25kgs and get it couriered for something like $11, which is cheaper than my tolls.


That'd be D, near the ground of a no longer existing RL team?
I like him though and still get stuff there from time to time. Prices always confuse me. Expect to pay X, total comes to Y and he asks for Z.
All good though.


----------

